# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM Rev 2.0.7 Released

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM Rev 2.0.7 Released * *Changes
--------**--*  *Add*  *I997,I997r Direct Unlock   I9305** Direct Unlock*  *I9000b,I9000m,I9000l,I9000t Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI** * *S5302 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI (A,B)     I8190 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI (WITHOUT ANY PATCH, JUST NEED ROOT)**  * *S7562 Add Repair IMEI (B)**  * *S6802 Direct Unlock/Repair IMEI    *  *Improve  GT-I9300 (Series) , GT-N7100 (Series) Unlock/Repair IMEI Functions   (Note: Repair IMEI in these Models Just Work On Phone With Not Damaged S/N)  ASANSAM Now Saved Operations Log , All Your Jobs Log In ASANSAM Saved in "C:\ASANSAM2\Log.txt" *  *Download 
------------  DOWNLOAD LINK FROM ASANSAM SERVER الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     Please Download this and Extract Content in C:\ASANSAM2**  *  *BR
ASANGSM TEAM
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ali pop

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

